# micropulverization of cats powder



## arthur kierski (Jan 18, 2011)

i am begining to receive micropulverized(pulverization with hot air)cats powder- the advantage (i think is no carbon (oil) contamination) and some rh2o3 production during the pulverization------i will do the cats leach and then report to members my finds-------
have anyone an idea of using pulverized powder versus normal powder(with a ball mill)?
i think that i might have problem with leaching out pd(pdo) 

thanks for any replies, remarks and ideas
Arthur Kierski


----------



## pgm (Jan 31, 2011)

arthur kierski said:


> i am begining to receive micropulverized(pulverization with hot air)cats powder- the advantage (i think is no carbon (oil) contamination) and some rh2o3 production during the pulverization------i will do the cats leach and then report to members my finds-------
> have anyone an idea of using pulverized powder versus normal powder(with a ball mill)?
> i think that i might have problem with leaching out pd(pdo)
> 
> ...



You should have no problems....the leaching should bring out more pgm's depending on what chemicals you are using...


----------



## 4metals (Jan 31, 2011)

If you have PdO it is in fact insoluble in Aqua Regia, roasting the powders will drive off the O and reduce the palladium. Aim for 700 C.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Feb 1, 2011)

4metals said:


> If you have PdO it is in fact insoluble in Aqua Regia, roasting the powders will drive off the O and reduce the palladium. Aim for 700 C.



Digesting the powder in boiling HCl, before adding nitric and making AR to dissolve the rest, is also a good way to get the Pd oxides into the liquid mix.


----------



## Lou (Feb 1, 2011)

PdO is insoluble in HCl too. It's a bother. There are only a couple ways to get it into a form one can work with: 1.) reduce your powder with H2 at a lower temperature (400*C), 2.) heat like 4metals suggested until the oxide dissociates (much like Ag2O) into the element and oxygen, 3.) reduce aqueously with a ammonium or sodium formate.

Lou


----------



## HAuCl4 (Feb 1, 2011)

HCl works dissolving piss-ant quantities of the stuff. I don't know about Kilos upon Kilos of PdO, it may be too slow. I'll take your word for it for the other processes. Cheers. 8)


----------

